# Anyone harvested from their garden yet?



## tree md (Jun 12, 2009)

I harvested my first Zucchini from my garden for the year today. Man, is there anything better than fresh, homegrown vegetables? Can't wait until my tomatoes are ripe, I'm loaded with them. I picked a green pepper today as well.

I smoked a chicken breast marinated in homemade terriakki over Hickory and placed it over a bed of rice pilaf and took the guilty pleasure of frying my zucchini after soaking it in eggwash and breading it in half flour, half corn meal, salt, pepper and Natures seasoning. Maybe not the healthiest way to cook it but it brings me back to my Southern youth and tastes better than anything. Man, it's like home!


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 12, 2009)

Not yet...

Unless ya count all the asparagus we have already frozen and eaten and canned.

Still weeks away from Tomato time. 

I put in 160 plants this year, and am having fits finding old school tomato stakes. Lumber yard used to sell them by the Gross in a bundle. Now that Menards moved in and killed our lumber yard, there's just the $3.00ea Bamboo silliness.

The Wild Strawberries are up though.

Fried Zukes, Okra, and corn!!!!
My Step moms idea of healthy veggies growing up. LOL!!

All that raw veggie health crap is overblown. I knew Old folks in thier 90's that had the diet of an adult male Puma and fried everything but water.
Hell. Fried Vidalia's will cure anything but bad breath anyway,

Chow down while ya can!!!
I'm envious!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## dafunk (Jun 14, 2009)

my tomatoes are just about ready, i started them way early inside, they were aout 3 feet tall by the time i put them outside, other than that just chives.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jun 15, 2009)

Just Strwaberries, and herbs so far, potatos are about a week or so away.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jun 15, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Got our first two ripe tomatoes yesterday!
> 
> 
> A third I'd missed and it had gone bad!



I can't wait for one of my heirloom tomatoes, but they are weeks away,what zone are you in to get tomatoes so early?


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm green w/ envy here...didn't get mine in till after memorial day...just now getting things popping up.
That's a lot of maters there dinger.


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jun 15, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> Zone 7B, just 45 miles North East of Atlanta.
> 
> These tomatoes were planted in the ground and in the open. No greenhouse or other early production techniques were used.
> 
> ...



ah a bit south of me, I am going to try the Wall of Water product next year to speed things up. I've been slowly converting my garden from ground level to raised beds. I am only about an 1/8 of the way there, I hope to have much more done for the late summer planting.


----------



## dingeryote (Jun 15, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> I'm green w/ envy here...didn't get mine in till after memorial day...just now getting things popping up.
> That's a lot of maters there dinger.



My family used to grow Veggies by the acre LOL!!
I used to HATE staking and stringing while watching all my buds drive by on the way to the beach. Now what do I do? 

I am regretting selling off all of the old stakes, and irrigation gear, after we went to Orchards and Blueberries LOL!! We let a goldmine in 'mater stakes go for pennies and my old stringer isn't even made anymore.

Looks like I get to rip 30 or so 2x4's into stakes and go old school on 'em with binder twine.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## tree md (Jun 16, 2009)

OK, I am going to give up one of my secret recipes...

I picked another zuke today. It was about the size of a small cuke 3 days ago. With the alternating rain and sun we have had the past few days it grew to about 4" diameter and 14" long in the past three days!!! I've also got about 30 tomatoes on the vine (all green) as well as a nice sized bell pepper I picked along with several banana peppers. OK, On to the recipe.

I took my zuke and cut it into half moons to begin with but they were too big so I put another slice lengthwise and cut it into quarter moons. I heated a skillet with fortified butter, mostly olive oil but a quarter stick of butter for flavor. You can use pure olive oil if you want but I like the butter flavor and the oil will keep the butter from burning. I minced two sections of fresh garlic and put it in the oil and butter over medium heat. I then added the zuke and some itialian seasoning. I have some premade but oregano and basil will suffice. I let the garlic and zuke sweat for a few then added a vidialia onion sliced Julian. I tossed that for a few then added some diced tomatoes that were canned and I diced and added along with the juice. I heated it through, added some natures seasoning and some shredded Parmesan cheese then shut the heat down with the lid on. I finished my boneless venison steaks on the grill medium rare and let the veggies sit for about 7 minutes under the lid with the ambient heat to sweat them. The trick is to not get the skillet too hot and burn the garlic in the oil or overcook the zuke. You want it to be al dente. Bon a petite.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 17, 2009)

sounds excellent


----------

